# Microsoft erhält neues Logo



## LP96 (23. August 2012)

*Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Microsoft erneuert im Rahmen seiner neuen Produktpalette (Windows 8, Office, Windows Phone 8) nach 25 Jahren erstmalig wieder sein Logo. 
Dabei findet eine Runderneuerung und Anpassung des Logos an die modernen Erfordernisse stattfindet und den Beginn einer neuen Ära einläuten soll.
So wird aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 neu.

Dieses wird sofort verwendet, unter anderem auf microsoft.com und anderen zur Firma gehörenden Seiten.
Auf dem firmeneigenen TechNet Blog wird das Logo und sein Aufbau näher erläutert, welches aus zwei Komponenten besteht.

Bei Microsoft handelt es sich um eine der größten und bekanntesten IT-Firmen der Welt, welches vor allem durch ihre Windows und Office Produkte, welche auf vielen PCs Verwendung finden, bekannt ist. 

Eigene Meinung: Für mich ist das neue Logo sehr gelungen und erfüllt den Zweck einer Modernisierung. Allerdings habe ich beim ersten Blick darauf an ein Logo für ein neues Windows erinnert gefühlt, da das Symbol doch sehr an das Farbschema der Windows-Logos erinnert.

Quelle: Microsoft Unveils a New Look - The Official Microsoft Blog - Site Home - TechNet Blogs


----------



## constantinosand (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

schaut aus ale würde aus neu alt werden
die vier quadrate schauen meiner meinung nach in keiner hinsicht besser aus als das alte windows zeichen, im wahrsten sinne des wortes

vielleicht is *neu* nich immer *besser*


----------



## Abductee (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Für das neue Logo wurden sicher mehrere Designer und Künstler unter Vertrag genommen


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Kann nicht sagen, daß mir das neue Logo besser gefällt; - anyway - Gewöhnungssache. Ein besser Standard-Desktop-PC und -Notebook taugliches Win 8 wäre mir lieber, als ein neues Logo.


----------



## TechScat (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Microsoft will also eine neue Ära einläuten. 
Wüsste nicht was es derzeit zu klagen gibt 
Meiner Meinung nach lieber bei alt Bewährtem bleiben, als auf Teufel komm raus immer versuchen innovativ zu sein.


----------



## constantinosand (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

die armen von microsoft
keiner mag das beinahe einzig genutzte betriebssystem

da sieht man was ein weitgehendes monopol alles ausrichten kann
aber wenns keiner schafft ein weitbenutztes betriebssystem wie windows zu schaffen
dann kann microsoft sich wohl nach seiner gut getaner arbeit ausruhen

http://www.famouslogos.us/images/microsoft-logo.jpg

also die älteren logos waren grauenhaft, genauso wie das neue


----------



## ich111 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Leider ändert ein Logo auch am Betriebssystem nichts


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Was mit Paint alles möglich ist xD


----------



## Oberst Klink (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Microschrott hat also ein neues Logo bekommen^^ Soso.


----------



## Eckism (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Was für eine kreativität!!!!!! Die müßen bei Microsoft alle auf Mac's arbeiten.

Statt "Windows" schreibt man nun "Microsoft" hinter die bunten Metrokacheln...


----------



## constantinosand (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

die qualität des logos ähnelt dem eines logos auf einem alten handy
hat microsoft keine userbefragungen durchgeführt
oder wollen die bahnbrechen


----------



## MezZo_Mix (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Warum macht regt ihr euch so auf? Apple hat auch nur ein Angebissenen Apfel und da sagt keiner was


----------



## Timsu (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Mir gefällt dass Logo, schön schlicht, auch wenn es mich etwas an Google erinnert.
Weiß jemand, ob dass im Logo eine bestimmte Schriftart ist?


----------



## hAS3 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Wenn man mit dem einen Logo mehr oder weniger aufgewachsen ist..
Finds neue auch blöd. Aber wie oft bekommt man das eigentlich schon zu sehen.
Das letzte mal hab ich das, bewusst, auf dem Windows 95 Handbuch wahrgenommen


----------



## kühlprofi (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

war ja klar hagelt es nur wieder kritik, pcgh forum halt. mal bemerkt das ms neue schiene "simpel" ist? mal das neue hotmail logo bemerkt weleches x mal simpler aber mmn schoener gestaltet wurde? ms ist genug bekannt und muss nicht mit einem photoshop logo nit vierhundert ebenen profiliere. sie fahren eine gerade linie und das logo isr zwar einfach passt aber. schaut kal die logos von der post, oder grossrn banken usw. an . einfache logos merkt mab sich besser. ich sag jetzt nichts mehr sonst muss man ja joch etwas "nachdenken" :/


----------



## LP96 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



Timsu schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob dass im Logo eine bestimmte Schriftart ist?


 
Wird als Segeo angegeben auf dem Blog.


----------



## Eckism (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> war ja klar hagelt es nur wieder kritik, pcgh forum halt. mal bemerkt das ms neue schiene "simpel" ist? mal das neue hotmail logo bemerkt weleches x mal simpler aber mmn schoener gestaltet wurde? ms ist genug bekannt und muss nicht mit einem photoshop logo nit vierhundert ebenen profiliere. sie fahren eine gerade linie und das logo isr zwar einfach passt aber. schaut kal die logos von der post, oder grossrn banken usw. an . einfache logos merkt mab sich besser. ich sag jetzt nichts mehr sonst muss man ja joch etwas "nachdenken" :/



 Also wenn das neue Logo schlichter/simpler ist, als das alte, dann ist da was nicht ganz geheuer...


----------



## MTMnet (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Ich hätte als neues Logo eine angebissene Birne genommen....  Das passt in Zukunft besser zu MS Betriebssystemen.


----------



## Woiferl94 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Genau genommen sind es vier farbige Pixel


----------



## Panto (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

gefällt mir nicht. ist zu simpel für so'n imperium wie microsoft.


----------



## EnergyCross (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



Abductee schrieb:


> Für das neue Logo wurden sicher mehrere Designer und Künstler unter Vertrag genommen


 

hätt meine kleine schwester auch geschafft...


----------



## L0rdMetzger (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 The Colorful Clownsuit For 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BikeRider (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

 Mit den neuen Logo kann sich Microsoft nun Metrosoft nennen


----------



## McClaine (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

hui, zuerst bin ich erschrocken, da ich dachte, da kommt jetzt ne angebissene Birne, aber dann wars zum Glück doch ganz was anderes 

Die Ironie dürft ihr behalten ,

MfG


----------



## Koyote (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Das wird ja ein völlig neues Feeling, wenn man ein Microsoft Produkt benutzt 

Einfach nur geil


----------



## bofferbrauer (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



TechScat schrieb:


> Microsoft will also eine neue Ära einläuten.
> Wüsste nicht was es derzeit zu klagen gibt
> Meiner Meinung nach lieber bei alt Bewährtem bleiben, als auf Teufel komm raus immer versuchen innovativ zu sein.



Da fehlte was: 
Meiner Meinung nach lieber bei alt Bewährtem bleiben, als auf Teufel komm raus immer versuchen der beste Apple Abklatsch innovativ zu sein.
Si ist es heutzutage wohl leider richtiger 



McClaine schrieb:


> hui, zuerst bin ich erschrocken, da ich dachte, da kommt jetzt ne angebissene Birne, aber dann wars zum Glück doch ganz was anderes
> 
> Die Ironie dürft ihr behalten ,
> 
> MfG



Das bringt es sozusagen auf den Punkt.


----------



## Tiz92 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Ehrlich gesagt ist mir dieses Logo piepsegal. Und wenn die ein ******haufen als Logo hätten.


----------



## bofferbrauer (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Warum macht regt ihr euch so auf? Apple hat auch nur ein Angebissenen Apfel und da sagt keiner was



Apple hat sein Logo ja auch seit seinen Anfängen, und dieses Spielt den Sündenfall aus der Bibel an (und soll bedeuten, dass Apple sündhaft gut ist, momentan finde ich Apple aber nur sündhaft teuer)


----------



## McClaine (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Apple hat sein Logo ja auch seit seinen Anfängen, und dieses Spielt den Sündenfall aus der Bibel an (und soll bedeuten, dass Apple sündhaft gut ist, momentan finde ich Apple aber nur sündhaft teuer)


 
Ja ok, aber gute Produkte sinds auch, keine Frage. Aber auf ein Alcatraz im Apple Sumpf hab ich halt keine Lust 

Das Logo ist schon ok, etwas schlicht für meine Verhältnisse aber passend zu ihrem aktuellen irrationalen Verhalten. Tablet UI´s aufn Desktop und so


----------



## der_yappi (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Apple hat sein Logo ja auch seit seinen Anfängen, und dieses Spielt den Sündenfall aus der Bibel an (und soll bedeuten, dass Apple sündhaft gut ist, momentan finde ich Apple aber nur sündhaft teuer)



Aber auch mit diversen optischen Änderungen 
Apple

BTT:
Sollen sie halt ihr Logo ändern...
Wenn ich was kaufe dann nicht nach dem Design des Logos


----------



## Hugo78 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Ich mag den neuen 2D look von Win8.
Und das neue MS Logo passt dazu.

Gefällt mir besser als der platzraubende Glass-Aero-Look seit Win Vista.


----------



## Dynamitarde (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

War mir nicht aufgefallen das Microsoft überhaupt ein Logo hatte.
Mit oder ohne Logo bleib Ich  Microsoft zwiespältig  gegenüber.
Es ist und bleibt eine Zweckgemeinschaft


----------



## tOmbonsZ (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Windows 9 kommt dann vielleicht in Schwarz/Weiß, die Farbverläufe sind ja jetzt weg. xD


----------



## Darkstar[GER] (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Mir gefällt das neue Logo nicht wirklich, hat sowas verspieltes, das passt meines Erachtens nicht zu dem Konzern!


----------



## Niza (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Also ein neues Logo macht kein Betriebssystem besser es ist halt nur ein Logo ja Logisch

Aber es ist nicht so schlecht von einer Skala von 1 bis 10 (10 für bestes und 1 für schlechtestes) würde ich eine 6 geben

Ich kann mir schon so Bildlich vorstellen das ein zukünftige Mircosoft Logo
ein Bunter Microsoft Name wird in Regenbogenfarben 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## NCphalon (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Find das neue Logo besser, wenn die schon in einem Rutsch einen kompletten Batzen Software rausbringt kann man ja auch ein passendes Logo wählen, das alte hatte ja schon lange genug Bestand. Das neue Logo unterstreicht auch sehr schön die Designsprache der Software (Windows (Phone) 8) und wirkt auch moderner. Farbverläufe mit knalligen Farben wurden mit XP modern, mit Vista gab es die Glas-Optik und mit 7 die Milchglas-Optik. Windows 8 geht wieder zurück zu klaren Formen und Linien, wie auch das neue Logo.

Glaub ich bin innerlich ein Hipster... alle hypen WoW - mich nervt es. Alle hassen Windows 8 - ich empfinde es als einen mutigen aber lohnenswerten Schritt. Ohne sowas wärn wir heut noch bei DOS^^


----------



## FooBar (23. August 2012)

.


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Microsoft hätte ja mal ein bisschen offensiv agieren können und einen un-angebissenen Apfel in den bekannten Farben nehmen können... Was das für einen Aufschrei gegeben hätte .


----------



## Gadteman (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Microsoft hätte ja mal ein bisschen offensiv agieren können und einen un-angebissenen Apfel in den bekannten Farben nehmen können... Was das für einen Aufschrei gegeben hätte .


 
Na mir würde in spassigen Gedanken eher ein angebissener Baum in Anlehnung an Apple einfallen, der Apfel fällt nicht weit vom Stamm, aber ohne den geht es nicht.... Nur würde man bei angebissenen Bäumen eher an Biber denken... Mist blöde Idee, Biber können nicht telefonieren/internetsurfen..

Na egal, das alte Logo bzw. der alte Schriftzug war halt prägnant bekannt und das neue Logo verhilft nun auch nicht zu mehr akzeptanz von Winblöd 8. Die "Welle" in den logos war doch immer da, warum muss das nun so glattgebügelt daherkommen? Sicherlich wurde da laaaange drüber nachgedacht.... Alternativer Desktop zur Auswahl bei der Installation von Windoof 8, das wollen wir sehen. Keine neuen bekloppten Logos zu einer noch bekloppteren Oberfläche....


----------



## Leckrer (24. August 2012)

Ganz ehrlich???

...sieht schäbig aus


----------



## Locuza (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> war ja klar hagelt es nur wieder kritik, pcgh forum halt. mal bemerkt das ms neue schiene "simpel" ist? mal das neue hotmail logo bemerkt weleches x mal simpler aber mmn schoener gestaltet wurde? ms ist genug bekannt und muss nicht mit einem photoshop logo nit vierhundert ebenen profiliere. sie fahren eine gerade linie und das logo isr zwar einfach passt aber. schaut kal die logos von der post, oder grossrn banken usw. an . einfache logos merkt mab sich besser. ich sag jetzt nichts mehr sonst muss man ja joch etwas "nachdenken" :/


Jo, ist schon fast erschreckend wie man Leuten zutrauen kann sich ein Logo zu merken, was aus mehr als 4 Farbecken besteht und seit über 10 Jahren in Benutzung ist. 
Ich erwarte kein Super-Ultra-Fresh-Awesome-Mega-Light-Beam-Glas-Glosy-2000-Layer-Logo, sondern einfach ein Logo was nicht wie sterile "******" aussieht. 
Ich mag schlichte Sachen, aber auch ausgefallene. Ich hasse sterile Sachen, die nach nichts außer 4 Farben aussehen, ups so sieht ja das neue Logo aus. 

Schon klar das genau solche Kommentare du nicht hören willst und ich muss auch gestehen diesen infinity-hate der Masse jedes mal lesen zu müssen kann mächtig auf die Nerven gehen, aber ich kann meine Meinung leider nur so ausdrücken.
Ich muss natürlich zugeben, dass einige Sachen von der Schlichtheit auch echt von Vorteil sind, da wo man eben einfache Formen und nur eine Farbe braucht.



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Ich mag den neuen 2D look von Win8.
> Und das neue MS Logo passt dazu.
> 
> Gefällt mir besser als der platzraubende Glass-Aero-Look seit Win Vista.


Da hast du Recht, es muss zum Rest passen, aber in wie fern ist das Glass-Aero-Design platzraubend? 



tOmbonsZ schrieb:


> Windows 9 kommt dann vielleicht in Schwarz/Weiß, die Farbverläufe sind ja jetzt weg. xD


Haha, danke für den Kommentar. Ich bin ja für Windows 10 mit Schwarzen Hintergrund und grüner Schrift.


----------



## BabaYaga (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Ein neues Logo. Toll.


----------



## Leckrer (24. August 2012)

Schnitzl schrieb:
			
		

> Ein neues Logo. Toll.



Und was ist jetzt deine Meinung?


----------



## Locuza (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



Leckrer schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt deine Meinung?


 Das er es toll findet und begrüßt?


----------



## Rayken (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Aus dem alten schönen schlichten Microsoft Logo wird nun ein farbiges Microsoft "Windows" Logo.
Manchmal sind einfache schlichte Designs besser als so ein steriles Farbiges Design...

Niemand käme wohl auf die Idee die Coca Cola schrift gegen eine andere zu ersetzen

Microsoft war/ist für mich mehr als nur Windows...


P.S: Will Microsoft demnächst keine Hardware mehr herstellen/anbieten ?


----------



## MG42 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Sehr schön... NOT.
Wahrscheinlich wird das auch die Ausgangsform einer neuen Bootscreen Animation aus diesem eckigen Ding verrundet sich das Ding zum Windows Logo, und wieder zurück, die Farben stimmen schon mal . Die alte Schrift hat besser ausgesehen, vor allem die hervorgehobend Verbindung von o und s macht Sinn...
Jedenfalls fehlt das (R) ® [ALT + 0174(numblock)] beim Neuen.
Also noch das neue Symbol mit der alten Schrift, thats okay , das war der sentimentale Teil.
Ansonsten ist noch zu sagen euere neue super-poplige Metro-Oberfläche könnt ihr euch, ihr wisst schon wo....


----------



## Ifosil (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Finds gut, sieht besser aus als das Alte.


----------



## Ghostknight (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Ich hasse Metro !


----------



## KonterSchock (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

die Farben sind die gleichen wie auf diesen gamepad http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1a/Snes_control.jpg nur aderst angeordnet http://blogs.technet.com/cfs-filesy..._Logo_2D00_for_2D00_screen.jpg_2D00_450x0.jpg
warum nimmt man keine anderen Farben???? hat Nintendo denn masschtab der Farben gesetzt? , der x360 gamepad hat auch die Farben http://img7.flixcart.com/image/game...indows-wireless-400x400-imad8zg49rgycrtf.jpeg


----------



## kühlprofi (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



Eckism schrieb:


> Also wenn das neue Logo schlichter/simpler ist, als das alte, dann ist da was nicht ganz geheuer...



Ja also 4 farbige Kasten sind wohl schon schlichter als geschwungene Fahne  Schlichter gehts ja fast nicht mehr.


----------



## DaStash (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> war ja klar hagelt es nur wieder kritik, pcgh forum halt. mal bemerkt das ms neue schiene "simpel" ist? mal das neue hotmail logo bemerkt weleches x mal simpler aber mmn schoener gestaltet wurde? ms ist genug bekannt und muss nicht mit einem photoshop logo nit vierhundert ebenen profiliere. sie fahren eine gerade linie und das logo isr zwar einfach passt aber. schaut kal die logos von der post, oder grossrn banken usw. an . einfache logos merkt mab sich besser. ich sag jetzt nichts mehr sonst muss man ja joch etwas "nachdenken" :/


Eben. Und vor allem haben wir hier wirklich viele Profis die das beurteilen können, in welchem Proportionen zu einander Formen abgebildet werden, so das ein gesamteinheitlicher Mix aus Wort und Bildmarke entsteht. Und die Farblehre ist für viele doch auch ein alter Hut, klar wissen sie über die Individualwirkung der verwendeten Farben und der dennoch harmonischen Zusammensetzung der einzelnen Farbwerte durch ihre pastelige Mischung bescheit, weiß doch jeder. 

Generation "bling bling" "oh hier ist noch was frei da mach ich mal was -schönes- Buntes hin" hat halt gesprochen. Da kann man wohl nichts machen. Microsoft sollte umgehend die Pforten schliessen, dass Logo vom Firmengebäude abnehmen und den Laden dicht machen, bringt doch eh nichts. Windows 8 ist eh totaler Mist, wie auch das Logo. Sieht man doch sofort....^^


@Themenverfasser
Danke für die News. Jetzt fühle ich mich anhand dieser äußerst IT relevanten Information wirklich mit wichtigem Wissen bereichert, ja und auch ein wenig angespornt. Ich schaue gleich mal nach welche Firmen noch so in letzter Zeit ihre Logo´s angepasst haben. Heidewitzka, dass wird ein Spaß....

MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Also mit dem neuen Schriftzug kann ich mich ja anfreunden, das sieht ja noch ganz gut aus.
Aber diese vier Quadrate daneben... also bitte... was unkreativeres hätten sie sich kaum ausdenken können, da war ja das lete Windows-Logo noch schöne (da warn die Quadrate nicht so eckig )


----------



## kühlprofi (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Das hat doch nichts mit kreativität zu tun. Es passt einfach zu ihrer neuen Palette und ihren neuen Design's. Echt schwer das zu erkennen!? *autsch*


----------



## DaStash (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Das hat doch nichts mit kreativität zu tun. Es passt einfach zu ihrer neuen Palette und ihren neuen Design's. Echt schwer das zu erkennen!? *autsch*


Laß mal. Die meisten verkennen halt Gestaltung und Knzeptionsaufwand, um so einfacher das Ergebnis ist. Gerade die schlichten Designs sind die, die am längsten brauchen. Aber das sollten die ganzen Profis hier eigentlich wissen. 

p.s.: Das Microsoftgeflame in letzter Zeit kann einem wirklich auf die Nerven gehen.^^

MFG


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. August 2012)

DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade die schlichten Designs sind die, die am längsten brauchen. Aber das sollten die ganzen Profis hier eigentlich wissen.


Diese Einsicht wäre in anderen Threads auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## DaStash (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Diese Einsicht wäre in anderen Threads auch nicht schlecht.


Nailgun, du als mein ewiger Apple-Thread Begleiter solltest doch wissen, dass mir, insbesondere seit dem iPhone4, das Design sehr zusagt, auch wenn es ziemlich "braunisch" ist.  
Von daher verstehe ich deine Anmerkung nicht. 

MfG


----------



## Hideout (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Absolut passend zu Windows 8: hart, eckig, bunt.


----------



## Sorehead (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Das kommt eben dabei raus, wenn kein Geld für eine Photoshop-Lizenz übrig ist.  

http://www.helge.at/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/MS-Logo-Excel.jpg


----------



## DaStash (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



Sorehead schrieb:


> Das kommt eben dabei raus, wenn kein Geld für eine Photoshop-Lizenz übrig ist.
> 
> http://www.helge.at/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/MS-Logo-Excel.jpg
> 
> ...


Klar, da ja Logo´s auch üblicher Weise in Photoshop erstellt werden und nicht etwa in Vektorprogrammen wie Illustrator oder Ähnliches, nein...^^

p.s.: Wir brauchen hier dringend mal einen "dislike" Button. 

MfG


----------



## kühlprofi (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

 hehe, komisch...
* The symbol is important in a world of digital motion (as demonstrated in the video above.) The symbol’s squares of color are intended to express the company’s diverse portfolio of products.*

Ich glaube viele haben die originale Quelle nicht gelesen oder verstehen kein english.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Ein Dislike-Button oder Intelligenztest ist nicht mal entfernt Thema des Threads. Beiträge ausgeblendet.

@DaStash 
Wir haben deinen Unmut über die Themenauswahl verstanden. Alles weitere dann im Feedback-Thread. Bei (gefordert) strenger Regelauslegung grenzt es daran:



> *Verhaltensregeln anderer User*
> 
> Hinweise  auf Verstöße gegen  diese Regeln oder mangelhafte  Rechtschreibung/Lesbarkeit sind zu  unterlassen (Melde-Button verwenden     oder den User per PN  benachrichtigen)
> Beiträge, die provozierend wirken, sind zu unterlassen.



*B2T*


----------



## kühlprofi (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ein Dislike-Button oder Intelligenztest ist nicht mal entfernt Thema des Threads. Beiträge ausgeblendet.
> 
> @DaStash
> Wir haben deinen Unmut über die Themenauswahl verstanden. Alles weitere dann im Feedback-Thread. Bei (gefordert) strenger Regelauslegung grenzt es daran:
> ...


 
Ein Gefällt mir nicht-Button wäre trotzdem toll, anyway BTT
Die Farbgestaltung der vier Kacheln hat einen Zusammenhang mit der Officepalette, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Schade haben sie das logo bei Windows Update noch nicht angepasst.


----------



## TempestX1 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



Sorehead schrieb:


> Das kommt eben dabei raus, wenn kein Geld für eine Photoshop-Lizenz übrig ist.


Nur weil man Photoshop besitzt heißt das nicht das man auch was tolles daraus macht. Ich verstehe eh nicht die normaluser denen Paint+ oder Gimp vollkommen ausreichen würde eine Photoshop Version unbedingt "Raubkopieren" müssen.
Hauptsache ein Programm mit dem Namen Photoshop auf dem System und sich Cool fühlen (virtuelle Schw*nzverlängerung).
Außerdem wer Logos mit Photoshop erstellt statt mit einem Vektorprogramm hat eindeutig etwas falsch verstanden und sollte lieber generell die Finger davon lassen.

(Seh gerade das SVG vom IE als einziger Browser garnicht richtig unterstützt wird  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scalable_Vector_Graphics#SVG-Unterst.C3.BCtzung_in_Browsern )



Das MS Logo ist mMn sehr schlicht und zeigt das Microsoft nicht nur bei Windows 8 sondern auch bei den Nachfolgern eindeutig auf die Kachel GUI setzen wird und so schnell nicht mehr die alten GUIs verwendung finden werden. Also passt das Logo zu dem Portfolio/Produkten (also die Betriebssystemen) von Microsoft.


----------



## DaStash (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Oh ja, stimmt. Sorry. Ich beziehe mich dann mal wieder auf den topic.^^

@Topic
Mir gefällt das Logo sehr gut, weil es eben so schlicht ist. Ich finde die Ecken besonders gelungen. Sie sind so... kantig und... spitzt. Halt gradlinig.
MfG


----------



## 10203040 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Ich find es nett, nicht schlecht. Schlicht und einfach, mir gefällt es.


----------



## kühlprofi (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



DaStash schrieb:


> Oh ja, stimmt. Sorry. Ich beziehe mich dann mal wieder auf den topic.^^
> 
> @Topic
> Mir gefällt das Logo sehr gut, weil es eben so schlicht ist. Ich finde die Ecken besonders gelungen. Sie sind so... kantig und... spitzt. Halt gradlinig.
> MfG



lol
Ja, hätte Apple die Ecken nicht patentiert, wären sie abgerundet.


----------



## Ultrawoach (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikaze_Urmel (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Da hat die Kreativabteilung wohl wieder Überstunden geschoben...

Microsofts neues 'Metro'-Logo gab es schon einmal - WinFuture.de


----------



## streega (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Bei den hochtrabenden Worten der Presseabteilung zum neuen Logo wird mir einfach nur schlecht ...


----------



## Computer_Freak (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Das Logo kann man sich in 5 min selber basteln 


9GAG - Microsoft's new logo...genius...


----------



## kühlprofi (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



Computer_Freak schrieb:


> Das Logo kann man sich in 5 min selber basteln
> 
> 
> 9GAG - Microsoft's new logo...genius...


 
Wow toll, bist ja etwa nun der 20igste der dies hier im Thread bemerkt hat, oder hast den Vorpostern abgeschrieben? 
Man kann jedes zweite Logo innerhalb von ein paar Minuten nachbasteln, und? Was spielt jetzt das für eine Rolle? 
Dass man die vier Quadrate einfach nachzeinen kann sollte jedem sowas von klar sein, dass man es hier nicht einmal erwähnen muss. Ist das, das einzige was dir nun zu diesem Topic einfällt?
Es geht hier doch nicht darum, wie aufwändig das Logo zu gestalten oder ob es ein kreatives Meisterwerk ist. Logos haben einen anderen Zweck zu erfüllen als schwierig nachzuahmen zu sein.
Im Gegenteil. Jeder Lulatsch kann das Windows Logo im Excel nachbilden und noch weiterverbreiten.


----------



## Computer_Freak (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Wow toll, bist ja etwa nun der 20igste der dies hier im Thread bemerkt hat, oder hast den Vorpostern abgeschrieben?
> Man kann jedes zweite Logo innerhalb von ein paar Minuten nachbasteln, und? Was spielt jetzt das für eine Rolle?
> Dass man die vier Quadrate einfach nachzeinen kann sollte jedem sowas von klar sein, dass man es hier nicht einmal erwähnen muss. Ist das, das einzige was dir nun zu diesem Topic einfällt?
> Es geht hier doch nicht darum, wie aufwändig das Logo zu gestalten oder ob es ein kreatives Meisterwerk ist. Logos haben einen anderen Zweck zu erfüllen als schwierig nachzuahmen zu sein.
> Im Gegenteil. Jeder Lulatsch kann das Windows Logo im Excel nachbilden und noch weiterverbreiten.


 
ich habs nicht abgeschrieben, ich mir nicht alle posts durchgelesen


----------



## NCphalon (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Is manchmal net schlecht... irgendwann startet einer den 3. Weltkrieg weil er "net alle Geschichtsbücher gelesen" hat^^

Und dieses ewige geflame nervt... glaub wenn Microsoft net so viele User hier mit der neuen Oberfläche persönlich angegriffen hätte würden sich net so viele drüber aufregen, aber bis die leute sich dran gewöhnt haben wird einfach mal alles von denen runtergemacht^^


----------



## TempestX1 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



Computer_Freak schrieb:


> Das Logo kann man sich in 5 min selber basteln


Warum hast du es nicht gemacht und dann Microsoft verkauft?


----------



## Freddydouh (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Kann mir jemand erklären, wieso ich das einfallslos finde? 
Microsofts neues 'Metro'-Logo gab es schon einmal - WinFuture.de


----------



## kühlprofi (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



Freddydouh schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären, wieso ich das einfallslos finde?
> Microsofts neues 'Metro'-Logo gab es schon einmal - WinFuture.de


 
Weil es microsoft nicht darum geht einfallsreich zu sein, sondern ein Logo zu haben, dass zu ihrem aktuellen Produktportfolio passt - welches nun mal leider Gottes GUIs verwendet die Kacheln (auch Quadrat genannt) verwendet ohne Schnick Schnack rumherum. Einfacher könnte es nicht sein und doch gibt es viele die es nicht 'checken'. Vielleicht sind die 4 einzelnen Geometrischen Figuren ja zu viel. Ein gefüllter schwarzer Kreis als logo würde vielleicht für etwas weniger Verwirrung sorgen xD


----------



## BikeRider (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Bei den Logo heißt Microsoft für mich ab heute: Metro-$oft


----------



## DaStash (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Weil es microsoft nicht darum geht einfallsreich zu sein, sondern ein Logo zu haben, dass zu ihrem aktuellen Produktportfolio passt - welches nun mal leider Gottes GUIs verwendet die Kacheln (auch Quadrat genannt) verwendet ohne Schnick Schnack rumherum. Einfacher könnte es nicht sein und doch gibt es viele die es nicht 'checken'. Vielleicht sind die 4 einzelnen Geometrischen Figuren ja zu viel. Ein gefüllter schwarzer Kreis als logo würde vielleicht für etwas weniger Verwirrung sorgen xD


Gibs auf. Kampf gegen Windmühlen. 

MfG


----------



## kühlprofi (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Der Witz ist ja, dass das Microsoft Logo zuvor nur der Schriftzug war, ohne Kacheln. Und die Windows-Fahne das Windows-Logo war. 
*besserwissermodus an* Metro nennt sich übrigens auch nicht mehr Metro sondern Windows 8-style UI oder New UI. Metro wird von Microsoft nicht mehr als offizieller Name des neuen UI's verwendet *besserwissermodus aus*



DaStash schrieb:


> Gibs auf. Kampf gegen Windmühlen.
> 
> MfG




Wenn das keine Verwarnung nach sich zieht *lach*


----------



## DaStash (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Eben. Den Bezug zu dem WIndows8 UI zieht keiner, warum auch, ist ja völlig abwegig.   
Wie gesagt, dass was am einfachsten aussieht, ist oftmals am kompliziertesten in der Entwicklung. Angefangen hat das mit dem Metrodesign und folgerichtig wurde jetzt dahingehend das Logo angepasst. Absolut konsequent. Ich frage mich nur warum hier die ganzen Exceldesigner ihr Potenzial nicht erkannt und ihre 5 Minuten Windowslogos gewinnbringend an den Mann gebracht haben??? 

MfG


----------



## flasha (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Wenn schon "Primaten" das Logo innerhalb von 5 Minuten "nachpinseln" können, hat Microsoft doch alles richtig gemacht, oder? Mal drüber nachdenken...

(nicht persönlich nehmen)


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



flasha schrieb:


> Wenn schon "Primaten" das Logo innerhalb von 5 Minuten "nachpinseln" können, hat Microsoft doch alles richtig gemacht, oder? Mal drüber nachdenken...
> 
> (nicht persönlich nehmen)


 
Du hast völlig recht, Win 8 ist ja für Primaten entwickelt wurden ... "Drück auf das Viereck - Prima, hier eine Banane" ... und das Logo wurde nun angepasst. Warum heißt das dann eigentlich nicht Primatos 8


----------



## ChaoZ (25. August 2012)

Für alle die Englisch können, es folgt ein Link der erklärt warum dieses Logo besser als das alte ist. Hier im Forum wird so eindimensional gedacht, Hauptsache mal zum Shitstorm beitragen.

http://www.reddit.com/r/explainlike...visual_trends_in_technology_change_so/c5y0yi2


----------



## Sepulzera (25. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Macht Sinn.
Weil immer das Schwierige im Trend liegt, fängt Microsoft an, etwas total banales zu basteln, weil sie mit Win8 immerhin ja auch nicht im Trend liegen (:


----------



## ChaoZ (25. August 2012)

Minimaliatischer, sauberer Look mit klaren, zahlreichen Farben in Kästchenoptik ist im Trend, falls du das nicht bemerkt hast. 

Aber gut, hier wissen es eh alle besser, und Windows 8 ist ja literally Hitler. Schon krass, wie sehr das Hivemind hier sich gegen Änderung stellt. Aber kommt, erzählt uns auch noch 7483 mal wie schlecht Windows 8 ist, gibt ganz bestimmt noch welche die es nicht wissen.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Für alle die Englisch können, es folgt ein Link der erklärt warum dieses Logo besser als das alte ist. Hier im Forum wird so eindimensional gedacht, Hauptsache mal zum Shitstorm beitragen.
> 
> Gundersen comments on ELI5: Why do visual trends in technology change so specifically? Not just a few years ago, everything was shiny and glassy, and now everything is starting to look solid, clay-like, etc. What decides this? Do we have a way of pre


 
Die können da noch so viel texten, das neue Logo ist und bleibt "Einfach und hässlich" im Gegensatz zum alten Logo. Davon abgesehen ist das ganze objektiv zu betrachten, jeder sieht das anders.


----------



## PC GAMER (25. August 2012)

Also ich finde es ganz gut, nur sieht das neue logo für only Windows 8 aus und nicht für alle Microsoft Produkte.

Wieso beleidigt ihr Microsoft ? Hier haben bestimmt 90% Windows...


----------



## NCphalon (25. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Ja, aber alle wurden mit Waffen (oder Spielen^^) erpresst Windows zu installieren, dafür wird Microsoft doch gehasst xD


----------



## Locuza (25. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Aber gut, hier wissen es eh alle besser, und Windows 8 ist ja literally Hitler. Schon krass, wie sehr das Hivemind hier sich gegen Änderung stellt. Aber kommt, erzählt uns auch noch 7483 mal wie schlecht Windows 8 ist, gibt ganz bestimmt noch welche die es nicht wissen.


 Da hast du vollkommen Recht 
Aber komm, erzählt uns auch noch 7483 mal wie gut Windows 8 ist, gibt ganz bestimmt noch welche die es nicht wissen.


----------



## NCphalon (25. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

mehr... 

Sind doch ganz interessante Sachen dabei... Windows 8: Die Neuerungen unter der Haube - Golem.de


----------



## tils (25. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Die können da noch so viel texten, das neue Logo ist und bleibt "Einfach und hässlich" im Gegensatz zum alten Logo. Davon abgesehen ist das ganze objektiv zu betrachten, jeder sieht das anders.


zuerst sagst Du es IST hässlich und stellst es als Tatsache und nicht nur Deinen Eindruck dar und dann sagst Du es wäre objektiv um dann Subjektivität zu beschreiben 

Das Logo haut mich nicht vom Hocker, es ist aber für mich ok. Macht auf mich einen freundlichen Eindruck.


----------



## PsychoBitch (25. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Das neue Logo repräsentiert die Produktstrategie von Microsoft sehr gut! (Metro UI, Windows8, Windows Phone 8, Xbox)!
Achja viele Weltbekannte Firmen haben ein einfaches Logo! Ich kann auch innerhalb einer Minute das Nike Logo auf ein Blatt Papier Zeichnen!

Ein solches Logo soll auch eine gewisse Botschaft übermitteln und das tut es!


----------



## kühlprofi (25. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Also ich finde es ganz gut, nur sieht das neue logo für only Windows 8 aus und nicht für alle Microsoft Produkte.
> 
> Wieso beleidigt ihr Microsoft ? Hier haben bestimmt 90% Windows...


 
Dann schau dir erste Screenshots der neu kommenden Officepalette
http://www.computerworld.ch/fileadmin/images/office15outlook.jpg


----------



## 10203040 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Du hast völlig recht, Win 8 ist ja für Primaten entwickelt wurden ... "Drück auf das Viereck - Prima, hier eine Banane" ... und das Logo wurde nun angepasst. Warum heißt das dann eigentlich nicht Primatos 8


 
Im Grunde beleidigst du damit die Primaten wenn du so über die denkst. Es gibt viele sehr Kluge davon.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



tils schrieb:


> zuerst sagst Du es IST hässlich und stellst es als Tatsache und nicht nur Deinen Eindruck dar und dann sagst Du es wäre objektiv um dann Subjektivität zu beschreiben
> 
> Das Logo haut mich nicht vom Hocker, es ist aber für mich ok. Macht auf mich einen freundlichen Eindruck.


 
Kam wohl falsch an...

ALSO, *ich persönlich* finde, dass die soviel texten können wie sie wollen. Für *MICH* ist und bleibt das Logo "Einfach und hässlich"

Da das aber jeder anders sieht, ist das ganze also opjektiv zu betrachten.

noch Fragen


----------



## espanol (26. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Bunter Fliesen-Style fo sho yo bro !


----------



## Jochuter (26. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Hi,

naja - öem - ähhh - BÄÄH ! 

mfG

Jochuter


----------



## Festplatte (27. August 2012)

Ist...das...hässlich!  Was zur Hölle haben die sich dabei gedacht?!


----------



## kühlprofi (28. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



Festplatte schrieb:


> Ist...das...hässlich!  Was zur Hölle haben die sich dabei gedacht?!



Wurde in diesem Thread schon tausendmal erklärt


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Wurde in diesem Thread schon tausendmal erklärt


Das kapieren die shitstorm kiddies nicht. Oder wollen es nicht, besser gesagt. 
Aber schön zu sehen das so ein OT stehen bleibt, wie der von jochunter.^^

MfG


----------



## Kredar (31. August 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Alles im Metro Style. Upsi, das heißt ja nun Modern UI oder? Naja egal, jedenfalls wurde es mal Zeit für ein neues Logo.

mfg


----------



## AnthraX (1. September 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

reiht sich gut in das neue design aller microsoftplattformen ein. passt gut zu Windows Phone, Windows 8 und XboX. Was hier manche leute zu meckern haben ist mir so nebenbei gesagt zu komisch. Apple etc haben teils auch sehr simple logos. Naja seit win 8 den neuen Weg einschlägt sind eh alle nur am haten und flamen. Bei manchen würde ich echt gern mal auf den Perso schauen wie alt sie denn nun echt sind....


----------



## tils (1. September 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Kam wohl falsch an...
> 
> ALSO, *ich persönlich*
> Da das aber jeder anders sieht, ist das ganze also opjektiv zu betrachten.
> ...


 subjektiv=jeder kann es anders sehen. objektiv=es gibt ein richtig oder falsch


----------



## AeroX (1. September 2012)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird ja ein völlig neues Feeling, wenn man ein Microsoft Produkt benutzt
> 
> Einfach nur geil



Ja genau


----------



## KratzeKatze (1. September 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Wie viel Zeit wurde da wohl drauf verschwendet, die man viel besser in die Entwicklung gesteckt hätte? Sieht weder gut noch schlecht aus, es interessiert aber wohl einfach keinen.


----------



## thysol (1. September 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*

Mir ist das eigentlich wurscht welches Logo Microsoft verwendet, solange die Endprodukte stimmen.


----------



## Da_Obst (1. September 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



thysol schrieb:


> Mir ist das eigentlich wurscht welches Logo Microsoft verwendet, solange die Endprodukte stimmen.


Jup, bin genau deiner Meinung... C:



lord_of_insekten schrieb:


> Dieses Logo haben die bestimmt von Apple geklaut!


Haha 
Zum Glück sind da keine "runden Ecken", sonst würde der Prozess ausarten... 

Btt.:
Die einzige Abneigung welche ich gegen Win8 habe ist, das ich diesem Metro-Zwang ausgeliefert wäre, würde ich es nutzen...
Ich möchte kein Tool nutzen müssen um nach dem Boot auf dem Desktop zu landen oder wieder den Start-Button zu haben...
Da kann Win8 ein noch so gutes OS sein, dieses "Apple-Like" Verhalten seitens MS muss ich einfach boykottieren 
Deshalb hoffe ich das diese ganzen praktischen Neuerungen in Win8 auch für Win7 verfügbar gemacht werden


----------



## thysol (2. September 2012)

*AW: Microsoft erhält neues Logo*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Btt.:
> Die einzige Abneigung welche ich gegen Win8 habe ist, das ich diesem Metro-Zwang ausgeliefert wäre, würde ich es nutzen...
> Ich möchte kein Tool nutzen müssen um nach dem Boot auf dem Desktop zu landen oder wieder den Start-Button zu haben...
> Da kann Win8 ein noch so gutes OS sein, dieses "Apple-Like" Verhalten seitens MS muss ich einfach boykottieren
> Deshalb hoffe ich das diese ganzen praktischen Neuerungen in Win8 auch für Win7 verfügbar gemacht werden


 
Jo, ich werde auch bei Windows 7 bleiben und hoffen das ein paar Windows 8 features wie zum Beispiel der neue Task Manager dann spaeter auf Windows 7 verfuegbar sind.


----------

